# Post Pictures of yourself as a child and\or a picture of your pet



## Lady Mary (Aug 7, 2012)

*me at age 6

*






*
My sweet little Zoe 
*


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Me, aged 6 (2000)








Me, aged 11/12 (c2005)


----------



## Vegetables (Jun 22, 2014)

(Me about 3-4 with uncle)







(Dog Oliver smiling after I made him a steak for his birthday)


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

​I was 2 here.

​







I was 11 here (my sister piggybacking). ​


----------



## Mscob (Jul 1, 2014)

About 5-ish with my Grandma's dog Brandy.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Here, a collage, me, some age








Mickey (and my leg), he's now gone, it was a good dog


----------



## John Coltrane (May 11, 2013)

5 years old I think, the look of enthusiasm in my eyes gave me magnaminous feels.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Age 4 .. I think 

I'm the one not smiling


----------



## kittycatwindow (Jul 4, 2014)

Not sure how old I was when this was taken. Also not sure what the hell I was doing (there are more pictures with my sisters as well, and we all look just as weird... I have no recollection of why we were dressing up like this.)







This is one picture (of only two pictures ever) that captures BOTH of my pets in it. My dog is Scruffington Grindelwald Spyro III (Scruffy for short), & my cat is Gravalina Catthew Soul Glow Manning (Gravy for short).


----------



## phoenixmarie (Jun 28, 2013)

Sci-fi convention, 1999 (I remember this so well! Mom had to literally pull me away from the people dressed as Klingons)









Baton recital, 2002









With my pet guinea pig Pippin, 2003









Being a brat, 2004


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

me. i don't know how old I was. 2 or 3.









I was 7 in this one, with my little sister. she was 2.









this is muffin. she's a munchkin.


----------



## cremefraiche (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## MidnightPicnic (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

4 years old








3-4 years old








6-7 years old, man i love kitkat








5 years old









our cat and me, she's a siamese mix


----------



## MidnightPicnic (Dec 14, 2013)

mikan said:


> 4 years old


Oh, such a cutie pie! 😊


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

@MidnightPicnic :crazy: Thank yous!


----------



## Lustghost (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

View attachment 165266
Street drawing of me when I was 5, no pets due to allergies


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

6 months






with my esfp cousin 






4 years old








this is mary kate, ill always love her


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

kimpossible119 said:


> this is muffin. she's a munchkin.


<3 MEOW, HELLO MUFFIN <3 She's so cute! She reminds me of my cat when I was little.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

My pet mouse can stand up.


----------



## cherry branches (Jan 17, 2014)




----------

